
Tracking stock trades by US Senators - canada_dry
http://senatestockwatcher.com
======
dang
I took "Show HN" off this post because it looks like it's someone else's work.
Show HN is for things you yourself have made. Please see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

If that was an error and you did make this, please let me know at
hn@ycombinator.com so I can apologize and fix it!

------
pcdoodle
Awesome, how does the data get into the system?

~~~
bsilvereagle
The footer links to the Senate Financial Disclosures website:
[https://efdsearch.senate.gov/search/home/](https://efdsearch.senate.gov/search/home/)

------
leoh
Would be awesome to look at portfolio performance by senator.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Also any correlation between their actions in Congress and the equities they
own (by company and sector).

